# Lotus



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I have seen my bees work my hybrid lotus.


----------



## Lotus essentials (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I would like to know if bees can produce honey from lotus flowers. Thanks for your answer.


----------

